# Penmaker Gone Wild



## greeneyedblackcat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hunting season is here, I built a desk pen set just for the occasion, hope you all like it
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>The Cat:cat:


----------



## Padre (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow, the detail work on that is great.  Is that a kit or did you make all the parts yourself?


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Oct 17, 2010)

Padre said:


> Wow, the detail work on that is great.  Is that a kit or did you make all the parts yourself?



The entire pen and stand are handcrafted, I dreamed them up about a week ago :biggrin:


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 17, 2010)

This one is as neat and detailed as your other works, but I am still a fan of the Berzerker!


----------



## Padre (Oct 17, 2010)

greeneyedblackcat said:


> Padre said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, the detail work on that is great.  Is that a kit or did you make all the parts yourself?
> ...


That is incredibly accurate, beautiful and awesome work! WOW!!!!!


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 17, 2010)

Very cool!  Great to see you back to having some fun personal time!


----------



## aggromere (Oct 17, 2010)

WOO HOO THE CAT IS BACK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 17, 2010)

That is just outstanding.


----------



## jasontg99 (Oct 17, 2010)

Stunning piece of art.  Glad to see you back!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 17, 2010)

Missed ya cat - welcome back with a bang.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Oct 17, 2010)

Breathtaking craftsmanship!  Awesome!

What is the total length of the Rifle?  And the pen itself.  That is just outstanding!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 17, 2010)

Welcome back Cat, we sure missed all your wea*pens*.


----------



## ctubbs (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow!  With that, you can shoot the dear and then fill out the tag with the same weapen.

Charles


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Oct 17, 2010)

Phunky_2003 said:


> Breathtaking craftsmanship!  Awesome!
> 
> What is the total length of the Rifle?  And the pen itself.  That is just outstanding!



James, Thanks for the nice comments  the pen is crafted from bloodwood and 316 stainless, the stand is deer antler and Pennsylvania field stone, the entire rifle measures 13 inches the pen itself is 8 inches and tapers from .250 to .375 .


----------



## alphageek (Oct 17, 2010)

Man.. its good to see you back here!!!   You're stuff is just fabulous to look at!!!


----------



## texaswoodworker (Oct 17, 2010)

That is Amazing! Could you show me how to make one?


----------



## LouCee (Oct 17, 2010)

Great idea and a beautiful job!


----------



## CaptG (Oct 17, 2010)

Outstanding work.  Glad to see you back and posting.  It has been to long.


----------



## wolftat (Oct 17, 2010)

Beautiful piece, I always admired your work. Good to see you are still at it.


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 17, 2010)

Great to see you back Cat . You did a BANG up job on this one :biggrin:


----------



## maxman400 (Oct 17, 2010)

Glad to see you back, Outstanding work.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow Jim Glad to see you back and with a flourish that still shows you are one of the best, Nice desk set. Go Cat Go


----------



## boxerman (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow that is really cool pen and stand. Wow.


----------



## robutacion (Oct 17, 2010)

I've seen a lot of things made into a pen but this one, pleases me considerably having had a professional career based/relied upon rifles and other firearms.

The details and execution are excellent, most certainly a nice display pen...!

Don't recommend to take it to the Bank to sign you checks with...!

Cheers
George


----------



## corian king (Oct 17, 2010)

That is just outstanding.Beautiful work.A real masterpiece!!!
JIM


----------



## Caden_Hrabak (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow that is crazy looking


----------



## bricketts528 (Oct 17, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## PenPal (Oct 17, 2010)

Breath of Fresh Air Jim.

Safe to say your aim is as sure as ever pointing in the right direction right on target. I join with the others welcome back and well done in every way. Waiting for Skippy to come in now with his observations two men I look up to who enjoy and enthral with your work.

Striking colour choices into safes out of banks with that pen as has been also said.
Thanks for your effort. Regards Peter.


----------



## tim self (Oct 17, 2010)

Yep, glad you're back!  And certainly a great pen.  As extraordinary as your other creations.


----------



## Stick Rounder (Oct 17, 2010)

WOW!  Amazing work.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Oct 18, 2010)

I would like to thank everyone for all the kind words, IAP has many extremely talented people, It's really nice to see that you guys still remember me :biggrin:


----------



## johncrane (Oct 18, 2010)

Awesome work as always welcome home blackcat.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## btboone (Oct 18, 2010)

Very cool.  You don't see one of those every day!


----------



## Laurenr (Oct 18, 2010)

Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful. Very creative!!


----------



## wizard (Oct 18, 2010)

Very creative and too cool!!


----------



## JasonM (Oct 18, 2010)

THAT is a cool pen!!


----------



## Dudley Young (Oct 18, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful. BZ


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Oct 18, 2010)

texaswoodworker said:


> That is Amazing! Could you show me how to make one?



Sure come on over and we can talk shop


----------



## texaswoodworker (Oct 18, 2010)

Ha Ha, Very funny. I wish I could but it would take a while to get there.:biggrin:


----------



## Rfturner (Oct 18, 2010)

I wish I could just watch you work. I love your pens and that one looks like it could do some serious damage. The pen can be mightier than the sword especially when it is a gun.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Oct 20, 2010)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> This one is as neat and detailed as your other works, but I am still a fan of the Berzerker!



LOL, Mike," The Berzerker " is defiantly one of my all time favorites, Lately my pens seem to have gravitated towards modern guns & weaponry BUT you never know I could slip back into the dark ages at any moment


----------



## cnirenberg (Oct 21, 2010)

BEBC,
I haven't kept up on the site as much as I would like, and apologize for the late post.  That creation is too cool, the coconut was working overtime on this one.  Thanks for posting this here.


----------



## chiefgreen (Oct 21, 2010)

GREAT job!  I think I am doing something special when I get the bushings on right!    What is the Berzerker?


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Oct 21, 2010)

wow........is all I can say! Unique for sure!


----------



## phil (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow! Great job! The amount of talent here simply amazes me.


----------



## gwilki (Oct 21, 2010)

That's SICK!      I love it.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 21, 2010)

It is great to see you posting again! Your work is always imaginative and outstanding!


----------



## drgoretex (Oct 21, 2010)

Awesome!!!! 

Ken


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 21, 2010)

Welcome Back Cat!!!

Now I have to rib you a little. When you pull the bolt back the "bullet" is facing the wrong way, you trying to get someone killed?!?!?!?!?

Great pen all around.


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 21, 2010)

Mighty fine workmanship.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Oct 21, 2010)

chiefgreen said:


> GREAT job!  I think I am doing something special when I get the bushings on right!    What is the Berzerker?




Chief Green, The Berzerker is one of my medieval roller-ball pens, its kinda unique   Here is a picture.


----------



## chiefgreen (Oct 22, 2010)

greeneyedblackcat said:


> chiefgreen said:
> 
> 
> > GREAT job! I think I am doing something special when I get the bushings on right!  What is the Berzerker?
> ...


 
That pen is just fantastic! Saw the other pens you have made. You truly have an artist's imagination and talent. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 22, 2010)

You have great imagination...I love the detail and the over all scale....awesome, but....can you take it on a plane???


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Oct 22, 2010)

Jim in Oakville said:


> You have great imagination...I love the detail and the over all scale....awesome, but....can you take it on a plane???



Of course you can, its a pen! :biggrin: I took another picture with a bill to give you guys an idea of the size/scale of this pen.


----------



## titan2 (Oct 22, 2010)

greeneyedblackcat said:


> Jim in Oakville said:
> 
> 
> > You have great imagination...I love the detail and the over all scale....awesome, but....can you take it on a plane???
> ...


 
*OK, how many of those bills will it take for you to let go of that pen?*
 
*Great job!*
 
 
*Barney*


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Oct 23, 2010)

[/quote]

*OK, how many of those bills will it take for you to let go of that pen?*

*Great job!*


*Barney*[/quote]

Barney, Thank you for the complement.  This pen is not for sale, I made this one for the pen museum, it would probably take quite a few more of those bills for me to make another. This one took a while to build.


----------



## holmqer (Oct 23, 2010)

Everything I see you make has amazing craftsmanship and creativity, and this is no exception! Well done!


----------



## Grizz (Oct 23, 2010)

Okay, how long will it take the 'box' pen sellers to come up with a fake of this pen?

by the way... really COOL!


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Oct 25, 2010)

Grizz said:


> Okay, how long will it take the 'box' pen sellers to come up with a fake of this pen?
> 
> by the way... really COOL!



Those big box sellers don't scare me, maybe they will cut me in on the profits   (just wishfull thinking on my part


----------



## Ligget (Oct 25, 2010)

Bloody awesome work my friend!


----------

